# About to plan to create a video series about FreeBSD to use as a Desktop.



## ziomario (Jun 6, 2022)

Hello.

I'm planning to do a new and updated video series about FreeBSD 13.0 and 13.1 for the desktop usage. I use it since 1 year and I've learnt the basics to use it as desktop. I see that on youtube there aren't so much FreeBSD fresh video tutorials,so there is the needing to refresh them. I can do it,even because I need to earn some money and my hope is to be able to create a good amount of monetised youtube videos. For sure I want to be sure to follow the best practice,so I will ask here if you want to change something in the methods that I want to use to enable / install tools and services. I want also to link this nice place under the videos,inviting the users to ask for more explanations. What do you think about this idea ?


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Jun 6, 2022)

Robonuggie has done several and they aren't too old. I don't think we need more. It's more important to tell people to follow the Handbook.


----------



## ziomario (Jun 7, 2022)

drhowarddrfine said:


> Robonuggie has done several and they aren't too old. I don't think we need more. It's more important to tell people to follow the Handbook.



I don't agree totally with you because I've realized by myself that the handbook is not tailored for everyone. It's very important to respect the different methods that the human brain uses to process the informations.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Jun 7, 2022)

I have no time for videos. Because sometimes a video taking an hour can be reduced in a two-pager A4 read in two minutes.
A video is good when you explain some things ...i.e. "this because of" ...
PS: This thread is normally for posting full howto's already thought about.

If you would make a video, i like this as a nice example,




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3oG-1U5AI9A_


----------



## chessguy64 (Jun 7, 2022)

I'd say if you think it's a good idea, do it. And don't listen to anyone that's being negative saying you shouldn't do it. It would help people just starting out with FreeBSD, that want to get up and running with a basic desktop and GUI to try out the OS. "We" don't need more. LOL. What elitist garbage. (referring to the comment, not a person)


----------



## Geezer (Jun 7, 2022)

Make some good videos.

You don't need to monetize. Freebsd does not have adverts and is free itself.


----------



## ziomario (Jun 7, 2022)

Alain De Vos said:


> I have no time for videos. Because sometimes a video taking an hour can be reduced in a two-pager A4 read in two minutes.
> A video is good when you explain some things ...i.e. "this because of" ...
> PS: This thread is normally for posting full howto's already thought about.
> 
> ...



I can imagine that you have no time. But I have it,because I'm retired from job. But I'm an hobbyist. From time to time I will need the help of the community to perfect the methods used inside the videos tutorial,so I will ask here for more clarifications. I've learn a lot from this place and I can make a good amount of fresh videos. For sure they will be not related to FreeBSD as a server,because I use it as a home desktop. I didn't find a better section where to place this thread. If you have it,you can move it. Oh no,man,I can't explain the theory behind a procedure,I haven't been trained for this. I can only show what to do. You can be sure that no one on youtube make the video tutorials explaining so well why something should be done in that way.


----------



## _al (Jun 7, 2022)

ziomario said:


> I've learn a lot from this place and I can make a good amount of fresh videos.


Direct pointing - is the best practice.


----------



## getopt (Jun 7, 2022)

Youtube is a special environment attracting groups who demand entertainment.

Regarding FreeBSD on YT there is little what needs to be added, except professional advice that meets some higher quality standards.

Just another FreeBSD intro to newbie-desktop-installations is a waste of YT resources and a waste of time for those viewing. The YT-feature to speedup the playing rate, saves a little wasted living time.

When stumbling upon such videos I often ask myself, what the real motivation for producing was and what personal needs have been satisfied by doing so.

Maybe some of us want to link a few really good FreeBSD YT-videos here which can be a benchmark of worth viewing.


----------



## ziomario (Jun 7, 2022)

I don't want to create "newbie-desktop-installations" pure videos,anyway. For example to learn how to configure SSHFS,Apache and Wordpress,how to update and upgrade sources and packages,how to configure and run a bhyve virtual machine based on Linux and Windows,and so on,aren't pure "newbie-desktop-installation" videos.


----------



## stratact (Jun 7, 2022)

Alain De Vos said:


> If you would make a video, i like this as a nice example,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is exactly how ziomario should **not** do his videos. He is not doing a "lecture" series, he is doing tutorials. Doing this approach will put his viewers to sleep and will stop watching only at a fragment of the way. If that were to happen, it would hurt his video's total watch time statistics from his Youtube channel's analytics, which is crucial for him to earn money since advertisers would only care about videos that are the most engaging to viewers. This also won't get him many subscribers, which also hurts his earning potential.

Although in the end, it's him that's making the videos. However he approaches them is his prerogative.


----------



## getopt (Jun 7, 2022)

stratact said:


> If that were to happen, it would hurt his video's total watch time statistics from his Youtube channel's analytics, which is crucial for him to earn money since advertisers would only care about videos that are the most engaging to viewers. This also won't get him many subscribers, which also hurts his earning potential.


Ha! Here it is. The goal wasting dumb viewers time is that what is really wanted. The content does not matter, entertainment matters most.

Switching off the autoplay is the first thing I do when I "need" to use YT.


----------



## _al (Jun 7, 2022)

ziomario said:


> how to configure and run a bhyve virtual machine based on Linux


It would be very interesting.  Just as it would be interesting to see/hear about VirtualBox on FreeBSD host (including working with usb>=2.0 inside VB's VM, if this is somehow possible... I know that now it is impossible to use anyting other than usb 1.x inside VB's VM on FreeBSD - there is no Extension/GuestAddition for it).


----------



## getopt (Jun 7, 2022)

Andrey Lanin said:


> as it would be interesting to see/hear about ...


Wondering if it ever came to your mind asking for your interest/problem here in the FreeBSD forums? Why waiting for some video?


----------



## ziomario (Jun 7, 2022)

getopt said:


> Wondering if it ever came to your mind asking for your interest/problem here in the FreeBSD forums? Why waiting for some video?



maybe because he is sure that no one has been able to do that ? maybe he hopes that in the future someone will find a trick to unlock that feature. And yes,this challenge intrigues me. As well as I'm intrigued by the virtualization of MacOS with Virtualbox.


----------



## _al (Jun 7, 2022)

getopt,​Of course I always look for information here first. 
But one (this Forum) does not interfere with the other (Youtube). I think.


----------



## getopt (Jun 7, 2022)

ziomario said:


> maybe he hopes that in the future someone will ...


maybe, maybe, ...


Andrey Lanin said:


> I always look for information here first.


After searching the next step is asking, not waiting that maybe someone in the future will present a video that can be just consumed.

Why is writing a post here in the forum less attractive than waiting for a video?


----------



## ziomario (Jun 7, 2022)

getopt said:


> Why is writing a post here in the forum less attractive than waiting for a video?



that's a good point. In my opinion,yes it can be more attractive and I don't think its bad if someone prefer to learn something using a video tutorial than reading a lot of confusing written stuff on internet. Did u realize how many contradictory informations are accumulated on internet, in the various forums due to the changes that occur in the operating procedures ? and how much time is wasted searching for relevant informations ? Can you put yourself in the shoes of those people who do not have a background in computer science and do not know what and how to look for ? why do we always have to take the point of view of those people who know what to do or that they can know what to look with a little effort ? are they lazy ? Everyone is lazy ? I think that ignorance can also be fought by leveraging a dose of entertainment. For sure I don't like the spectacularization nor the excessive technicalization, that's usually boring.


----------



## getopt (Jun 7, 2022)

ziomario
See, you have been very honest in your OP by saying you want to make some money with YT. Nothing wrong with that, as you probably know that YT is making more money with you and you have to abandon all rights to them first.

YT offers workshops, has guides on how to become a successful Youtuber. You also admit that it will be more easy going entertainment - all fine with me.

But why would one start with FreeBSD related stuff? It's easier with cats, dog food, promoting make-up, having a cool haircut and behaving like a true Italian macho. Even starting with showing how to use MS-Windows will make your start on YT much much easier.


----------



## ziomario (Jun 7, 2022)

I'm not interested to become a successful youtuber. I need only some more money to live decently. I'm poor. I need to increase my income by 200 euros for some time. So,I don't want to put a LOT of efforts making videos for youtube. I'm not a fan of the entertainment,I'm a system admin (I mean I have this hobby). I see that on youtube there are a LOT of video tutorials based on Linux,for example. Why would one start with Linux related stuff ? But they do. I suppose there are people tired of Linux,because even this good OS has its own limits and this can push people to look further. The same that's happened to me. I was tired by the Ubuntu packaging and dependencies problems and at one point I've took the decision to try something new.


----------



## getopt (Jun 7, 2022)

Question is: What do you have to do + what audience events must happen so that you get paid by YT €100 in a month.

Do you have the information on those "prerequisites"?
If not get the information before starting to invest your time.

Get in contact with those having produced FreeBSD videos on YT.
Ask them if they earned any money from YT.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 7, 2022)

You will need to gather 1000 subscribers and have at least 4000 public view hours before you can even apply. Many content creators have been making videos for several years _before_ they got a chance to monetize their videos. So, please don't think you can make money by posting a couple of videos. It takes a lot of work, constantly posting videos, building a community, before youtube will even consider giving you a (small) portion of the ad revenue.


----------



## Beastie7 (Jun 7, 2022)

I think it's sad that a person who wants to promote  or usage of FreeBSD as a platform is being put down by the very same community of the platform itself. Instead of offering words of encouragement; you're already criticizing and detracting something they haven't even started yet. I'm seeing a lot of Linux-like attitude in these forums lately. It's really pathetic.



Alain De Vos said:


> have no time for videos. Because sometimes a video taking an hour can be reduced in a two-pager A4 read in two minutes.
> A video is good when you explain some things ...i.e. "this because of" ...
> PS: This thread is normally for posting full howto's already thought about.
> 
> ...



This is not "just a video", but an entire presentation. Tutorials and presentations are entirely different formats of conveying information.

To the OP; I would start off with picking a topic, then make a "concept walkthrough" of the topic you choose in the base system. For example, you can explain networking, then FreeBSD's approach to it; followed by a short demo (using `ifconfig`, etc etc). The length of the video doesn't matter; but more how the video is structured. Make good use of timestamps too so people can quickly traverse forward or backward through a video if they want to save time repeating something. These tools are built in Youtube.

The more people we have spreading the word for FreeBSD, the better. No matter the approach.


----------



## shkhln (Jun 7, 2022)

Beastie7 said:


> I think it's sad that a person who wants to promote  or usage of FreeBSD as a platform is being put down by the very same community of the platform itself. Instead of offering words of encouragement; you're already criticizing and detracting something they haven't even started yet. I'm seeing a lot of Linux-like attitude in these forums lately. It's really pathetic.


They stated they need money. Do you consider FreeBSD tutorials a viable source of income?


----------



## Beastie7 (Jun 7, 2022)

shkhln said:


> They stated they need money. Do you consider FreeBSD tutorials a viable source of income?



If the execution is right, with the right personality; it's probable. The guy I quoted in my sig is a great example.


----------



## bakul (Jun 7, 2022)

ziomario, go for it!

Looking at RoboNuggie’s stats, at present his channel has 987K views and 391 videos. My guess is he has probably made about $3900 (supposedly it takes about 25K views to make $100). Even if he spent just an hour per video, that is about $10/hour. My guess is, the time to make a video is much more than an hour on average, when you consider research, shooting, editing etc. So to make money you’ll have to persevere a lot. But consider that as just paying your dues as you acquire a new, valuable skill!


----------



## Alain De Vos (Jun 7, 2022)

Beastie7 said:


> Beastie7 said:
> 
> 
> > I think it's sad that a person who wants to promote  or usage of FreeBSD as a platform is being put down by the very same community of the platform itself. Instead of offering words of encouragement; you're already criticizing and detracting something they haven't even started yet. I'm seeing a lot of Linux-like attitude in these forums lately. It's really pathetic.
> > ...


Ooh my god. Grow a spine. Look at all the posts of the OP and you will see a kind of working in an unstructured way.  As a former teacher i know everbody is different but what you did not understood Beastie is that i wanted to prevent false hope.
Many people who want a nice looking easy working desktop just install Linux-Mint-Ubuntu or alike and don't even dare to touch freebsd, let alone make time for a long video about let's say configuring /etc/rc.conf and performing install,updates,upgrades of packages through console.
Opposite to it, people with technical background will diagonally read the handbook.

My final take on it, do it, make a video , try it, it's good learning. It can be an interesting journey. It advocates software I use.
But don't put hopes too high on number of views or becoming rich like Bill-Gates on it.

Sidenote:
-How do you define linux attitude?
-Please provide a complete list of linux attitudes on this forum you are referring to so we are able to confirm or disprove your statement.


----------



## Beastie7 (Jun 7, 2022)

Alain De Vos said:


> Ooh my god. Grow a spine.



As if being pessimistic and self-centered is admirable. You really have a way with irony in your posts.


----------



## astyle (Jun 7, 2022)

In all honesty, I like OP's idea of videos. I do think that they should make a few points clear:

The Handbook is aimed at -RELEASE versions, not -STABLE or -CURRENT.
Following the Handbook is your best bet for success with FreeBSD. Kind of like, video evidence of entering the commands exactly as in the handbook, and the expected reaction.



Beastie7 said:


> If the execution is right, with the right personality; it's probable. The guy I quoted in my sig is a great example.



Yeah, the vid may turn out to have a message that is too simple for OP's tastes (a la Apple demo vid) - but it's important to consider the audience. Sometimes, you gotta swallow your pride and go through with it, if you want results. It takes LOTS of self-discipline.


----------



## chessguy64 (Jun 7, 2022)

Alain De Vos said:


> Opposite to it, people with technical background will diagonally read the handbook.



I've always read the handbook side to side, left to right. Is there some advantage to reading diagonally?


----------



## astyle (Jun 7, 2022)

chessguy64 said:


> I've always read the handbook side to side, left to right. Is there some advantage to reading diagonally?


If it's in Japanese, sure. 

I think that what Alain De Vos meant by 'Diagonal' is that technically inclined ppl who know what they're doing can afford to skip some steps, and still arrive at the same results.


----------



## Crivens (Jun 7, 2022)

For the record: this thread was allowed to collect some ideas and later be pruned and the results added. Please take note of this.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Jun 7, 2022)

Thanks Grivens for given the liberty of elaboration for the moment.
Sometimes when i don't find good answers, i go to youtube and type "keyword guide" or "keyword tutorial".
Sometimes this gives back very interesting video's.
For the OP, knowbody will have objection if a good video is uploaded to  youtube and a link towards it is posted here.
Also the comments & feedback on it can be an interesting learning journey.


----------



## sidetone (Jun 7, 2022)

I search, when I want to find something, because I want to be able to find the part I'm looking for quickly.

If it's something new, has information in one place or has information not available elsewhere, a video is good. There's good informational podcasts and videos about FreeBSD. I go to them when there's a topic that I want to learn more about.

About making money, everyone needs money to live. Even for people who don't mind doing things.

Making money off of videos seems like a skill or talent. A presentation may look easy, whether it's easy or difficult. Monetizing something like that is exponentially more difficult than any project itself. Some parts may be or may become easy, but getting to that point where money can be made off of something good takes time, determination, resilience and a lot of work. Things like that take time to get rewarded for.


----------



## stratact (Jun 7, 2022)

sidetone said:


> Making money off of videos seems like a skill or talent. A presentation may look easy, whether it's easy or difficult. Monetizing something like that is exponentially more difficult than any project itself. Some parts may be or may become easy, but getting to that point where money can be made off of something good takes time, determination, resilience and a lot of work. Things like that take time to get rewarded for.


I absolutely agree with this! I actually tried making a decent video to post on Youtube. It takes an eff ton of work to make one that allows people to continuely watch it. It's not as simple as it seems. It requires skills and knowledges of tools to make a Youtube video that people can digest. For example, one critical aspect to making tutorial videos is how you record your voice. That alone can be challenging, because your voice can come off as screechy and annoying. You would need to do extra work to make it tolerable through Audacity or similar tools. I can't stress enough how one cannot really "side step" this if they hope to make some income from posting Youtube videos.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Jun 7, 2022)

stratact said:


> … However he approaches them is his prerogative.







astyle said:


> The Handbook is aimed at -RELEASE versions, not -STABLE or -CURRENT.











						Solved - Version-specific editions of the FreeBSD Handbook
					

en English:  12.3-RELEASE   13.0-RELEASE   13.1-RELEASE   CURRENT     From :   … documentation on our web site is mostly for -current, the state of the art of the code base. …




					forums.freebsd.org
				






> > From <https://lists.freebsd.org/archives/freebsd-current/2021-September/000561.html>: "… documentation on our web site is mostly for -current, the state of the art of the code base. …"


----------



## Alain De Vos (Jun 7, 2022)

Why not make a video about experimental stuff. We live in a free world. Just inform "things not foreseen" can happen ?
Please allow me to become philosophical, because of errors we advance.
Meaning early adopters also make things go forward, if they don't spread noise in a wrong manner.


----------



## dave01 (Jun 7, 2022)

bakul said:


> My guess is, the time to make a video is much more than an hour on average, when you consider research, shooting, editing etc


Yes, it takes time to prepare any sort of presentation.  Far too many people think they can just set up a camera and "wing" it.  Someone with years of practice, experience and subject knowledge might be able to get away with , but everyone else needs a script or, at the very least, a set of bullet points to work from. The LAST thing you want is a stream of conciosness verbal spray punctuated every few words with "uhms" and "errs"   Also, remember that silence is an underused form of punctuation.

I will give a little support to some of those saying it's a bad idea though.  Videos about using an OS can be dry, boring and uninspiring because so often  it needs a full screen presentation of the display with a voice over most of the time where it would really be much better suited to a web page.  A video about using FreeBSD as a desktop will. in my opinion, need to be aimed more at the bits that don't lend themselves so well to static images and words.  Demonstrating how to use Audacity to edit audio and maybe sttetch into the specifics of audio, mixers, devices etc specific to FreeBSD  would be a better choice than a video about a comparison of firewalls and setting up firewall rules 

Whatever the OP choose to do, I wish him luck.  Youtube is a swamp full of dross with a some hidden gems and it takes a brave person to enter it!!


----------



## Alain De Vos (Jun 7, 2022)

I learned to configure my editor using a youtube video. I want to thank the maker of that video if I could.
Offcourse you can replace editor by operating system.


----------



## astyle (Jun 7, 2022)

I agree with dave01 's post, he makes some good points. There's a reason why Apple's demo vids are so successful. I'm not a fan of Apple, but I have to acknowledge the skill of whoever made the demo vids. There's also truckloads of Linux training vids. Some are easier to adapt than others. There's also a lot of visual techniques to a video that can take a LOT of time to get right BEFORE they can be used as a template to deliver the message. For example, how to use the `/bin/screen` utility. There are good and bad ways to teach it. For example, just mounting the cam for a good angle is not enough, you need to figure out how to transition well to maintain viewer attention the whole time. You want viewers to be fascinated. But a poorly put together video will turn ppl off.


----------



## stratact (Jun 7, 2022)

dave01 said:


> I will give a little support to some of those saying it's a bad idea though. Videos about using an OS can be dry, boring and uninspiring because so often it needs a full screen presentation of the display with a voice over most of the time where it would really be much better suited to a web page. A video about using FreeBSD as a desktop will. in my opinion, need to be aimed more at the bits that don't lend themselves so well to static images and words.


I'm not saying it's a bad idea. I'm letting OP know what his requirements are in his pursuit to making income from Youtube. It's a rough road ahead. And I don't know what would be boring about him doing screencasts using OBS Studio to demonstrate his tutorials as he shows in real time how to build and configure a FreeBSD desktop. He could use a virtual machine like bhyve(8) with a fresh FreeBSD installation as the base for his screencast tutorials.



Alain De Vos said:


> I learned to configure my editor using a youtube video. I want to thank the maker of that video if I could.
> Offcourse you can replace editor by operating system.


Give the maker a like and subscribe to his/her channel. That's the best way to thank them!


----------



## tuxador (Jun 7, 2022)

ziomario said:


> Hello.
> 
> I'm planning to do a new and updated video series about FreeBSD 13.0 and 13.1 for the desktop usage. I use it since 1 year and I've learnt the basics to use it as desktop. I see that on youtube there aren't so much FreeBSD fresh video tutorials,so there is the needing to refresh them. I can do it,even because I need to earn some money and my hope is to be able to create a good amount of monetised youtube videos. For sure I want to be sure to follow the best practice,so I will ask here if you want to change something in the methods that I want to use to enable / install tools and services. I want also to link this nice place under the videos,inviting the users to ask for more explanations. What do you think about this idea ?


It's a great idea !! A video by a user to users.


----------



## ziomario (Jun 7, 2022)

I'm thinking to make some innovation in the way I will explain what to do to install a tool or a service. I'm thinking to use some kind of tool that can creates scripts that when clicked,they will automate the whole procedure of installation and configuration. This has the advantage that the scripts can be modified easily when the FreeBSD developers will change something in the OS. I can even reuse them,adding minor changes. In this way I can use Youtube to cite sources or to show something that's more exciting than to learn.


----------



## astyle (Jun 8, 2022)

ziomario said:


> I'm thinking to make some innovation in the way I will explain what to do to install a tool or a service. I'm thinking to use some kind of tool that can creates scripts that when clicked,they will automate the whole procedure of installation and configuration. This has the advantage that the scripts can be modified easily when the FreeBSD developers will change something in the OS. I can even reuse adding minor changes. In this way I can use Youtube to cite sources or to show something that's more exciting than to learn.


Who's supposed to be  the audience for THAT?

If the audience is macOS users, that's complicated to explain.

If the audience is FreeBSD devs - they don't normally turn to Youtube, and will demand to see code that works. Yeah, automation is nice, but you gotta have something to demonstrate.

In any case, do you have a workable proof of concept? As in, scripts that actually work on a base install? If you do, then consider the audience before figuring out how to demonstrate it.


----------



## ziomario (Jun 8, 2022)

Tomorrow I will create a small script that configures something automatically on FreeBSD. The Audience of this idea could be who wants to learn and who wants to configure something creating some easy scripts at the beginning using them a lot of time. I don't think that the experienced users wants to create scripts which move the mouse and the keyboard keys on the screen. They prefer to use the a shell scripting,right ? so,this method is tailored for the newbies and maybe for the lazy users.The idea is about to try to capture the unexperienced users,giving them some graphical routines to study and to modify easily when needed. Later they will need for sure to learn some advanced scripting language,but later. And I want to use youtube as a place where the users can learn how to make these scripts and what's the goal of running them. In addition they can grab some scripts already created by me for each lesson I put on my youtube / FreeBSD channel.


----------



## astyle (Jun 8, 2022)

Win10 has a similar kind of tool to capture steps graphically, and I think KDE has something like that. If you can find that KDE tool, and put together a demo to use it, that would be neat.


----------



## Deleted member 70435 (Jun 8, 2022)

ziomario said:


> I don't agree totally with you because I've realized by myself that the handbook is not tailored for everyone. It's very important to respect the different methods that the human brain uses to process the informations.


No, be rude, the manual it themes the ability to give you more knowledge than any video on YouTube. Why are you exercising.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Jun 8, 2022)

Dimitri Chuikov said:


> the manual



Please, do you mean the FreeBSD Handbook?


----------



## stratact (Jun 8, 2022)

astyle said:


> Win10 has a similar kind of tool to capture steps graphically, and I think KDE has something like that.


multimedia/kdenlive?


----------



## Deleted member 70435 (Jun 8, 2022)

grahamperrin@ said:


> Please, do you mean the FreeBSD Handbook?


i'm as good as you think at english 








						handbook — definition, examples, related words and more at Wordnik
					

All the words




					www.wordnik.com


----------



## astyle (Jun 8, 2022)

stratact said:


> multimedia/kdenlive?


A quick research on Google for 'screen recording software for freebsd' showed me that it's a viable alternative. I was thinking more along the lines of skreener, but it's not in ports.  But frankly, it's on OP to ask for pointers, not on us to unwittingly do the work for him.



Dimitri Chuikov said:


> i'm as good as you think at english
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Umm... `Handbook` is the official terminology in use. If you want to get on the same page with others, learning the official terminology is very helpful. 'Manual' can mean just about any manual, while 'Handbook' means a very specific manual. And that is an important distinction for clear communication.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 8, 2022)

astyle said:


> 'Manual' can mean just about any manual, while 'Handbook' means a very specific manual.


Manual typically refers to man(1) on UNIX(-like) systems.


----------



## astyle (Jun 8, 2022)

SirDice said:


> Manual typically refers to man(1) on UNIX(-like) systems.


I thought we just call 'em manpages...


----------



## bakul (Jun 8, 2022)

I am a long time FreeBSD user but I rarely reference the handbook. I do refer to the man(ual) pages a lot (what goes in a “manual”).


----------



## getopt (Jun 8, 2022)

We definitively need a YT-video on how to survive linguistically in the FreeBSD Forums.


----------



## freezr (Jun 8, 2022)

Honestly the incipit looks like totally wrong...

If you want help the community or prospect users this is nice.
If you do for money this is lesser nice.

Making money with YT has becoming every years more difficult because Guugle started to squeeze up YT for maintaining its annual revenue.

To grow your audience you need new content on a regular base, you need decent equipment, at least a decent mic which is not cheap. You need to speak a good English, which is well known Italian do not, plus basic knowledge about video editing.

The people looking for FreeBSD related content maybe are looking for some well known name and not for ZioMario which has been spending the whole year trying to make Linux working on FreeBSD.

You need to build your reputation and looking for someone that endorse you. I think this requires a bit of planning, for instance you may prepare such newbie contents for any BSDConf and start making you visible.

Anyway FreeBSD is a small niche even with everything perfect you may not reach the minimum amount of users and watched hours required to get any income from Guggle.

You have more chance to get a broader audience showing off the beauty of your city if your real goal is making money....


----------



## Alain De Vos (Jun 8, 2022)

I like the videos of


			https://www.youtube.com/c/RoboNuggie
		

&


			https://www.youtube.com/c/GaryHTech/videos


----------



## astyle (Jun 8, 2022)

Y'know, the reason to learn official terminology is really to help with troubleshooting. In the world of computers, a user can say, 'My computer is not working, I can't see anything on the Internet'. Knowing the correct names of specific points to check is kind of the starting point for troubleshooting. Or, in the world of insurance payouts, you gotta know what scenarios will result in a payout, what won't, and why. To make a case for insurance payouts, you gotta use correct terminology AND logic as dictated by the insurance provider.

My point is, there's plenty of real-life scenarios where learning official terminology is quite beneficial if you want to get anything done. It's not a matter of being polite, it's a matter of not getting ignored.  Yeah, it takes effort on your end.


----------



## Deleted member 70435 (Jun 8, 2022)

SirDice said:


> Manual typically refers to man(1) on UNIX(-like) systems.


you're right, but the reference I made is global.


----------



## Profighost (Jun 8, 2022)

Trying to make FreeBSD more popular is a good idea.
But if you're thinking money frankly I would not recommend this.
Besides the FreeBSD Foundation already has an office for PR





						FreeBSD Foundation
					

FreeBSD Foundation is a non-profit organization that celebrates, elevates, and empowers users of the world's best open source operating system.Click HereNew FreeBSD How-ToCheck out our NEW how-to guide on getting started with ZFS on FreeBSDClick Here Previous Next The Latest View All Upcoming...




					freebsdfoundation.org
				




Youtube only makes Google rich.

To make even any money you need at least an already famous channel with several hundredthousands subscribers or millions of views within one or two weeks.
Anything less would be you working for free for Google.
The few people who actually got noteworthy amounts of money by publishing videos on youtube were hyped in other media (websites, twitter, facebook, news papers, etc.)
I highly doubt one could induce a mass interest with a "nerdy" video about an OS. 

Comparing the hundreds of workhours you'll need to put in to produce something halfway viewable with the amount of money that realistically could be expected - 0 (zero) - _any_ other job would pay way better wages.


----------



## astyle (Jun 8, 2022)

Back in the day, I tried my hand at just subbing 90-second videos (some anime intros/endings). It took me a long time to just get a hang of the process: Software, formats, techniques, and workflow. I was doing that just for myself, as entertainment. My first attempt did not turn out great. The software was there, raw materials to work with - no problem. But putting the whole enchilada together - that was a learning adventure for me. 

If OP has plans, and just wants to learn about pitfalls before he begins - great! However, that's not the impression I get. I get the impression that it's just a harebrained scheme that is gonna fail and get abandoned before it takes off. Nothing can stop OP from trying, though. I know this is a harsh comment, but this is Internet.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Jun 9, 2022)

Dimitri Chuikov said:


> i'm as good as you think at english



Oh, your English looks fine, to me.



Dimitri Chuikov said:


> No, be rude, the manual it themes the ability to give you more knowledge than any video on YouTube. Why are you exercising.



_Rude_ might be the fourth of the four words that relate to _manual_ … as if no other word might relate – thank you, Douglas Harper, for what seems to be a sense of humour with _Etymonline_ 


Back on topic: approaches to learning are many, and varied; 



ziomario said:


> … the handbook is not tailored for everyone. It's very important to respect the different methods that the human brain uses to process the informations.



– true. The FreeBSD Handbook is not, never will be, for everyone.


----------



## ziomario (Jun 9, 2022)

grahamperrin@ said:


> Oh, your English looks fine, to me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



there are people who prefer cooked food to raw food, others want to try elaborate tastes, others simple. I hate the long lists of parameters that should be associated with infinite other parameters. I prefer to compare correlations of variables that differ a little from each other to understand the differences. My mind is heavily based on the abstract thinking. According to the Psychology Dictionary, abstract thinking is the ability to grasp the essential and common characteristics. It serves to bring to mind the different aspects of a situation, to foresee and plan the future, to think symbolically and to draw conclusions. The other side of the coin is the concrete thinking. Have you ever met someone who seems to take everything too literally? He may be more of a concrete thinker. Concrete thinking focuses on what is physically around you. Concrete thinkers see a physical object and think only of what is in front of them. They can see their surroundings, but don't think about what is beyond their point of view.


----------



## getopt (Jun 9, 2022)

ziomario said:


> there are people who prefer cooked food to raw food, others want to try elaborate tastes, others simple. I hate long lists of parameters that should be associated with infinite other parameters. I prefer to compare correlations of variables that differ a little from each other to understand the differences.


With such sentences, spoken with the right level of emotion, you might fascinate masses of YouTube viewers. Non informational content is keeping consumers viewing while hoping for the next event that is worth throwing popcorn at the screen.


----------



## ziomario (Jun 9, 2022)

getopt said:


> With such sentences, spoken with the right level of emotion, you might fascinate masses of YouTube viewers. Non informational content is keeping consumers viewing while hoping for the next event that is worth throwing popcorn at the screen.



Despite this,I like to work behind the scenes, I like to do the "dirty" work of researching data and information,above all the old ones, to compare them with the new ones to understand how has been the evolution during the years, looking for suitable developers to carry out a project, do continuous experiments from which to obtain informations. Fascinating people isn't high on the list of what I like to do. I think to use an humanistic logic, however, applied to computer science. I feel like an hybrid thing.


----------



## getopt (Jun 9, 2022)

ziomario said:


> I think to use an *humanistic* logic, however, applied to computer science.


Starting from Humanism








						Humanism - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				



based on








						Humanistic psychology - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				



you feed high expectations. 



ziomario said:


> I feel like an hybrid thing.


Diversity welcome.


----------



## astyle (Jun 9, 2022)

Sounds like OP may want to :

find some examples of training vids he'd want to adapt for his ideas.
find someone with video creation skills to collaborate with
both have to be able to accept ideas from each other about content and presentation. If OP can't accept suggestions from the video creator about keeping things simple, that project is not gonna work. If video creator has no understanding of the subject matter, they have to be willing to learn at least something, or else the project is not gonna work.

Why do you think Apple was so incredibly successful with their demo vids? What is the secret sauce for effective collaboration?

Even abstract ideas require a concrete business plan to think things through. That's what universities are for - so that the top minds can just take advantage of the infrastructure available to them. The university first puts up the money for research, and then says, "Here's our PhD who will actually do the research, this is the person who will produce valid info".


----------



## getopt (Jun 9, 2022)

astyle said:


> Sounds like OP may want to :


Here is the original sound:



ziomario said:


> I'm not interested to become a successful youtuber. I need only some more money



astyle 
could it be that most well-intended advises to the OP are based just a little to much of what is reasonable.

YT is more a biotop of emotionalized viewers. A somehow life video trying to make FreeBSD work like Linux and failing desperatively all the time could make the stuff for a going virous video. Think about all the "entertaining sound and facial expression" if you just fail so badly. No expertise at all is needed for this.


----------



## astyle (Jun 9, 2022)

getopt said:


> Here is the original sound:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I want more money, too. But FreeBSD forums are not exactly fertile grounds for money-making ideas - they were never meant to be.  Dry technical ideas, innovative implementations of the bespoke ideas, and pitfalls with the process - yeah, FreeBSD forums are great for that. But money is a different beast altogether. The best Forums can offer is help with the FreeBSD-based aspect of the overall idea - the software side of things. Persuading someone else to give you money - Forums are just the wrong place to look for advice on that.

There are several online platforms, like GoFundMe (and probably other VC (Venture Capitalism) networking sites) out there. Once again, FreeBSD forums are not the place to look for coaching on how to even navigate waters like that. We have our own waters to navigate - the FreeBSD-based side of things like reading the Handbook, recommending one port over another, or a way to configure the firewall or how to connect with devs. IIRC, the Foundation is not making a secret of the fact that it's possible to mine virtual currency under FreeBSD!

The human side of the Forums is that members are happy to help - within reason. We can help OP take advantage of the freely available knowledge, and even occasionally point out Easter Eggs - but abstract thinking and money are not the easiest thing to connect. There's a multitude of reasons why PhDs are such an exclusive club. Someone who has a PhD (AND funding from a sponsor) will find the FreeBSD forums useful for an Easter Egg or two.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Jun 9, 2022)

If on the other hand you want to help the community without trying to make immediate money you can also adopt and become parent of a new or orphaned port. [ I'll leave kernel hacking to the Gurus]
Note about visibily. When you enter "windows errors" in Google you get 6.000.000.000 returns. When you enter "Freebsd errors" you get only 6.000.000 returns i.e. 1000 times less.


----------



## bakul (Jun 13, 2022)

Earlier in this thread I had some guesstimates on youtube revenue. Here’s a very informative video about what one youtuber made over a year. Something like 1€/1000 views and about 4€/hour considering the time she spent making videos. [She also happens to be an amazing cyclist doing artistic cycling!]




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jojMiAhueCk_


----------



## Profighost (Jun 13, 2022)

bakul said:


> Earlier in this thread I had some guesstimates on youtube revenue. Here’s a very informative video about what one youtuber made over a year. Something like 1€/1000 views and about 4€/hour considering the time she spent making videos. [She also happens to be an amazing cyclist doing artistic cycling!]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ...oh, dear....
Well...

1. It's a pretty girl. 

2. What's her videos about? Nerd-Stuff? I wouldn't bet on it. 
Of course there are youtube millionaires. But there are maybe 5 or 8 of them worldwide (I don't know and I don't care.)
Their videos are about something the masses are interested in.
The masses are interested in fluffy pets, sex, other people suffering and facebook, but not to change the OS on their system.
Most don't even know there are different kinds of OS, not even there is such thing as an OS. app. 80% of all user don't even configure anything about their system that was given to them. The desktop wallpaper, at most.
"What's a file?", "Backup???", "Copy-Paste? - Not now! I have no time. I need to type this text twice again. So please stop bothering me with this hacker shit!" 

3. Doing 1€/1000 clicks does not necessarily means you'll receive 1€ for your very first 1k clicks.
If Google'd paid 1€ for every each 1k clicks, Google would already be broke. 
And besides 4€/h ain't good wages for some who knows computer stuff you also need to respect the fact this may the case when you do not count your learning effort about videos but already doing them seasoned on a very professional level.

4. You have no proof for that to be true. (You're computer guy. You should know best: Don't believe everything a computer tells you! )
If there is a professionell made video telling you how great things are and how much money you can do without any work, did it occur to you this might be some kind of advertisment by Google itself? 
Dude, in many magazines there are those little advertisments: "Make 8000 €/months by doing light work at home" 
Why not call that number?

5. Nobody will/can prevent you from making a video about FreeBSD.
I'd already had checked out which videos about Freebsd already are on Youtube (there are some) and looked at the amount of clicks they have.
Spoiler: It's less than 35M 

It's good you've discovered FreeBSD. And it's even better you find it's so good, more should work with it.
I - and I presume most others - share the point here.

But maybe getting good into it may have a better chance to earn money by using FreeBSD, instead of talk about it.
If you pick one or the other guy participating in this forum, FreeBSD, or wrote a software or a man page (not me, of course), and ddg("google") them a bit, you'll find the one or the other interesting webpage of interesting people, doing very interesting things.
And you may get one idea or the other what a guy who's capable in computers could do, instead of posting the 754,236,457,639th video on youtube.

Peace out.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Jun 13, 2022)

ziomario said:


> … 13.1 for the desktop usage. …



A good idea.

If you perceive a gap – and if _truly_ there is a gap – then a few people will appreciate a video, or two, or more. 



ziomario said:


> … best practice …



For the spoken voice: closed captions (subtitles) that are *accurate*.

Automated captions produce mistakes that vary, in quality, from amusing to annoying. Someone says "bhyve", automation hears "beehive" –









						Arnia - Wikipedia
					






					it.wikipedia.org
				




– and so on. 

I imagine that it's possible to take the products of automation and correct them, manually, however I can't guess how long it takes for automation to occur in each language.



ziomario said:


> … I'm retired from job. …



If you don't mind me asking: planning to get another job?



ziomario said:


> I'm not interested to become a successful youtuber. I need only some more money to live decently. I'm poor. I need to increase my income by 200 euros for some time. So,I don't want to put a LOT of efforts making videos for youtube. …



Transcribing speech for any purpose, not necessarily closed captions, can be surprisingly time-consuming. It's a lot of effort, so _if_ you do proceed with any video, I'll not complain about the absence of captions.  

That's a *big* _if_ …



chessguy64 said:


> … don't listen to anyone that's being negative saying you shouldn't do it. …



Where negativity is for the sake of negativity, or selfish, I agree that it's good to ignore. 

Re: monetisation, there's (more than) enough advice in this topic, and elsewhere, for me to believe that YouTube is not the way to go. 

So, ziomario it's for you to decide how to spend your time of retirement  however long this may be. 

If you do decide to produce a video, for pleasure, I'll be pleased to listen.


----------



## astyle (Jun 13, 2022)

Profighost said:


> ...oh, dear....
> Well...
> 
> 1. It's a pretty girl.
> ...


Profighost : on Discord, in the FreeeBSD server's #lobby channel, I saw info on how someone is using Virtual Machines to engage scammers, and drive them nuts. I watched one such video  - and yeah, that was narrated by a hot and sassy girl, a brunette who seems like she actually knows how to use a VM to stay safe while messing with the scammers. The point of the vids was frankly that some ppl actually make a sport of that kind of activity. The right personality and appearance - they do matter for TV and youtube. Edit: The Swedish city of Malmo has demonstrated that a good voice for narration matters, too: 




My point is, here we all are, doing armchair analysis of OP's intentions. But nothing will come of this unless OP actually puts in some effort, and gets his hands dirty. Either he reads the feedback and decides it's not worth the effort, or he becomes aware of pitfalls, and decides to put in the effort nonetheless.


----------



## dave01 (Jun 14, 2022)

getopt said:


> Think about all the "entertaining sound and facial expression" if you just fail so badly. No expertise at all is needed for this.


FWIW, the best comedians who "fail" for a living are often the best in the business.  It takes skill to fail in an entertaining way.  Tommy Cooper was probably one of the best   I also remember a (US?) Olympic ice skater doing a freestyle demo/entertainment act after the event.  She played the part of a hilariously bad skater but clearly had to be very good to pull of the "failures" properly.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Jun 14, 2022)

Alain De Vos said:


> I like the videos of
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/c/RoboNuggie
> ...



*GaryHTech*

I watched:

all of _How to create a bootable FreeBSD installer USB_ (391 views, less than five minutes)
fractions of three of his longer videos



I'll watch more of his stuff, I don't know when.

*RoboNuggie*



bakul said:


> Looking at RoboNuggie’s stats, at present his channel has 987K views and 391 videos. …



I understand why he's popular (the accent, and so on), but I no longer watch his stuff.


----------



## bakul (Jun 15, 2022)

grahamperrin@ said:


> I understand why he's popular (the accent, and so on), but I no longer watch his stuff.


My point was more that most youtubers don't make any money or even minimum wage/hour but they still do it because they love making videos as they have something to say or teach or show or make. The OP should absolutely do what he wants and ignore all the negative comments here! He won't be making much or any money but he will be learning a new skill that can come in handy in other ways + much less friction for his next video making adventure! The followup was just to provide some actual earning data for one youtuber.


----------



## astyle (Jun 15, 2022)

bakul said:


> My point was more that most youtubers don't make any money or even minimum wage/hour but they still do it because they love making videos as they have something to say or teach or show or make. The OP should absolutely do what he wants and ignore all the negative comments here! He won't be making much or any money but he will be learning a new skill that can come in handy in other ways + much less friction for his next video making adventure! The followup was just to provide some actual earning data for one youtuber.


Sometimes ppl just ignore sober advice and dive in with unrealistic expectations of what will happen afterwards. If OP goes into video making without the expectation of making money - then the Forums can be quite helpful. 

However, if OP expects to make money - like serious money, not the pennies that Youtube brass is willing to toss on the street for some talented performers - then Youtube and FreeBSD Forums are not the best places for that.

I think that this kind of distinction is a difference-maker here.


----------

